# récuperer des photos sur l'APPLE TV sans la synchronisation



## danrothh (20 Décembre 2009)

Voilà le problème, plutôt simple... 

J'ai un iMac et une Apple TV pour laquelle j'ai décoché la synchronisation automatique.
Retour de vacance d'été, je synchronise la bête, mes photos passe à la télé, impeccable  

Depuis, cafouillage dans la sauvegarde des photos, et j'ai perdu ces dites photos sur l'iMac (je suis repassé sur la sauvegarde d'avant les vacances).  

Mais il me reste encore les photos sur l'Apple TV...
Alors, y-a-t-il un moyen simple de récupérer ces photos. J'ai peur qu'en synchronisant l'Apple TV, il me les efface simplement pour me mettre les anciennes à la place.

Un peu d'aide pour sauver ces clichés en péril ???
Merci d'avance.


----------



## napalmatt (21 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Umh, ça parait tendu effectivement. Je pense aussi qu'en refaisant une synchronisation tu perdras les photos présentent sur l'Apple TV. Donc à proscrire !
Pas de solution simple à te proposer... Peut-être que quelqu'un l'a déjà fait dans l'assistance.


----------



## Dad(oo) (25 Février 2010)

on lance Transmit ( sur Mac)... en mode SFTP (appletv.local, frontrow, frontrow,22 ,SFTP)
à partir du dossier Frontrow, on remonte l'arborescence jusqu'au dossier "mnt".
On ouvre le dossier Media et on recopie sur le disque dur du mac le dossier Photos....
on perd en définition, mais on a récupéré ses souvenirs....!


----------



## napalmatt (25 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Et ça fonctionne avec une Apple TV utilisant le logiciel d'origine ? Il y a un serveur SFTP ?


----------



## Dad(oo) (1 Mars 2010)

napalmatt a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Et ça fonctionne avec une Apple TV utilisant le logiciel d'origine ? Il y a un serveur SFTP ?



fais l'essai !
cela devrait marcher puisque c'est sur le réseau local

le mien est jailbreaké

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h38 ----------

J'ai apparemment résolu le problème "en retournant aux sources" : date d'apparition de l'Apple TV... J'ai fait deux partitions supplémentaires sur mon disque dur et j'ai installé dessus uniquement OSX 10.5.6 avec iTunes 8.0.2, Quicktime 7.5.5 et iPhoto 6.0... A ce stade, j'ai extrait du dossier "iPhoto Library", le dossier" Originals"... Là, surprise, la connexion s'est faite instantanément...et mes 13.000 photos synchronisées rapidement... J'ai fait un backup sur la 2ème partition avec CCC, puis j'ai commencé des mises à jour pour essayer de récupérer les événements...
Quicktime en 7.6.4, puis en 8.02 : toujours OK
iPhoto en 6.0.4, puis en 8.0 et enfin en 8.1 Toujours OK j'ai toutes les photos,les albums...
je vais continuer jusqu'à la récupération des événements...du moins,j"espère...


mes meilleurs résultats actuels (ça marche aussi bien en Ethernet qu'en WiFI ):
j'ai récupéré toutes mes photos, événements,etc.

OSX 10.5.8 +iPhoto 8.1.1 +iTunes 9.03
OSX 10.6.2 +iPhoto 8..1.1 + iTunes 8.2.1 : le passage en iTunes 9.03 fait perdre (chez moi) la connexion...
Voilà si cela peut en aider...à s'en sortir : c'est tellement frustrant d'avoir un Apple TV non détecté....


----------



## napalmatt (2 Mars 2010)

Dad(oo) a dit:


> fais l'essai !
> cela devrait marcher puisque c'est sur le réseau local
> 
> le mien est jailbreaké



Ca ne fonctionne pas, puisque je n'ai jamais installé/activé de serveur SFTP sur l'ATV, qu'elle soit en réseau local ou pas. 
Il faut clairement utiliser une sur-couche logiciel sur l'ATV.


----------

